# 2002 Pathy SE Bose Amp? Location?



## fixpath (May 13, 2004)

Hello all,

My rear speakers have stopped working (going to check the fuses as soon as the sun rises and it warms up a little).

This Pathy does have a Bose Amp, correct?

Can someone tell me where it's located. I have seen where it's in the "rear drivers side quarter panel". Would that be under the plastic in the very back in the cargo area?

Anyone have pictures or suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should be on the left side of the cargo area, behind the plastic finisher, which would have to be removed out of the way. Here's a link showing a 2001 Pathy, which should be the same:

https://ww2-secure.justanswer.com/uploads/bluextc89/2011-02-21_031919_aar2.jpg


----------



## fixpath (May 13, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> It should be on the left side of the cargo area, behind the plastic finisher, which would have to be removed out of the way. Here's a link showing a 2001 Pathy, which should be the same:
> 
> https://ww2-secure.justanswer.com/uploads/bluextc89/2011-02-21_031919_aar2.jpg


You nailed it! That's where it was. Now I just have to find a place that has the replacement clips after ripping out the finisher.

Thanks for your help!!

Now back to my post about what may be causing my intermittent rear speaker outage.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were around seven different clips that hold that panel in. You can get them from Nissan still. Refer to the "84900" followed by two letters on the diagram part codes:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...er=(1=W;2=VQ35DE;3=USA;5=SE)&Diagram=849_C003


----------

